

Ask HN: Is it OK to publish your YC application before submitting it? - vgrichina

I am considering to post my YC application online to promote some useful discussion of my product in development, however I fear that it may be against some YC policy (i.e. maybe I can get automatically refused just because I get it published before YC sees it).<p>Are my fears grounded?
======
lukasm
As far I'm aware no.

